

Linode Network Issues in Fremont - roachsocal
http://status.linode.com/2012/12/fremont-connectivity-issues-1.html

======
suhailpatel
The issues have been resolved as of 11:30am (EST) according to the post. Glad
to know they were on top of it

------
scottlinux
Heavy rains causing power outages all over the bay area,

------
mrgreenfur
Fixed in 1.5 hours, I love linode.

